# Salmon Fishing Bears of Brooks Falls, Alaska



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

We've been camping in Alaska years ago, and saw some brown bears in the woods, but never fishing for salmon like these. http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/the-salmon-fishing-bears-of-brooks-falls.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice link SB!  What prevents the bears from climbing up the stairs to the viewing platform?


View attachment 13231


----------

